# water test kit



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

hi all, 

is their a nitrate test kit that shows better colour differences between different levels? i've got an api and the reds on the test chart are so close you don't know if nitrate is at 20ppm or 80ppm.

any suggestions?

thanks, 
paulo


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

Why this is important for you? It's still unsafe.
Just try to keep it as less as possible.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

is 20 ppm nitrate too low? what should it be kept below? this is a cichlid tank

paulo


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

Depending on who you talk to up 40 is OK. If you are not keeping plants - you don't _*need *_any nitrates and the more you have in there as an "ambient" level, the closer you are to harmful levels should something go wrong.

IMO, for a fish only tank, close to 0 is a better target, but that relies on uptake by healthy, active bio filters.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm sorry, 20 and 80 ppm make a difference here.
But don't worry, with 20 and even 50 ppm your fishes will be fine. Nitrates are not so harmful for fishes as ammonia and nitrites. Check them, they are more important.

If everything will be OK and your tank will be stable running for some time, you will have nitrates about 5 ppm. You can use an air pump to speed up water clearing.


----------



## paulof (Dec 4, 2009)

thanks igor and mr. fishies for your replies. by the way which nitrate tester do you guys use?

paulo


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I use (well, I have but don't use much) an API test kit.

I change 50% of my water weekly and have a lot of plants so even with the fertilizing I do it never gets past 20 ppm.


----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

I use Quick Dip Test Strips 6 In 1. It also has not perfect color distinctions, but I can live with it


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Dip strips are too inaccurate in my opinion.

Try to keep your nitrates below 20ppm. Less is better for fish. As mentioned, up to 40 is safe. 50 is dangerous, and above 50 is damaging for most freshwater fish. Certain fish are damaged by relatively low levels of nitrate. Discus, for instance, will begin to significantly decline in physical condition if nitrates are maintained above 20ppm.


----------

